# Hi :)



## Aurora~* (Aug 10, 2010)

Hello!

I'm new to the forum...I live in Australia.

There seems to be so much info here, it has been very helpful with some colour swatches already.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Anyway - just thought I should introduce myself!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 10, 2010)

to specktra! we're happy to have you here!


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 10, 2010)

The swatch forum IS fantastic.


----------



## n_c (Aug 10, 2010)

I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 your name!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Aug 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forums!!


----------



## Aurora~* (Aug 11, 2010)

thanks everyone!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




aw thanks n_c ! I like your avatar!





re: swatches...it's a double edged sword !! 
--- > yes there's already some old LE things I want.  NOT a good sign! haha.
Oh well - I'll start small and build from there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm going to post this one just because purple is my fave colour: 







yay!


----------



## nunu (Aug 11, 2010)




----------



## Camnagem (Aug 11, 2010)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## anne082 (Aug 11, 2010)




----------



## Susanne (Aug 12, 2010)




----------



## Soul Unique (Aug 12, 2010)

Love your name!






 Aurora.


----------



## Merinette (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Aurora~* (Aug 25, 2010)

thanks everyone


----------



## Hypathya (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi Aurora!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope you're having fun here!!


----------

